# Cosequin suppliment



## fay4 (27 May 2008)

Hi

My cob has been to the vets today after being on/off lame for a couple of months - the conclusion is that hes got alot of changes on both fetlock and coffin joints. 

The vet has given me a suppliment called Cosequin Equine powder concentrate. How have other people found it? I have to say I am abit unsure about these "suppliments" given by the vets as the newmarket joint suppliment that hes been on for a while hasn't made any difference, but wanting to do the best for my man we've started it. But I have to say at £130 quid a tub it's ruddy expensive! Has anyone found an alternative or any where you can buy it cheaper? 

Thanks for reading! Any advice/experiances would be very appreciated.

Fay x


----------



## mrdarcy (27 May 2008)

I started using Cosequin on my 20 year old endurance horse earlier this year.  Prior to that I used Cortaflex.  Like you I'm pretty sceptical about the claims made by all these supplement manufacturers but I have to say Cosequin has given my boy a whole new lease of life.  Last year he felt stiff and unenthusiastic.  Since being on Cosequin he's bouncy and forward and back out competing.  In fact we've already done 170k in total this year in endurance rides.  So it certainly works very well for him.  It has much higher levels of Glucosamine than most other brands - hence why it's so expensive.  I buy mine direct from nutrecare.co.uk for £99 for a 700kg tub.  It's the cheapest place I've found.  Still expensive but worth it I think.

For evidence:
http://david-saunders.fotopic.net/p50764141.html
This is us on Sunday just starting a 40k ride.  I'm trying to hold him back - he wants to go much faster than I think he should be going at his age!


----------



## fay4 (27 May 2008)

Many thanks for your reply its very interesting! I hope it works on my lad! how much do you give your horse to maintain soundness. Also do you need a prescription to buy it from the place on the net? 

Thanks again
Fay x


----------



## zelli (28 May 2008)

I havent had personal experience but was once told by a vet that cosequin and synequine are really they onle supplements worth feeding for a true case of arthrtis, and he spoke very highly of both from his experience


----------



## JanetGeorge (29 May 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
 was once told by a vet that cosequin and synequine are really they onle supplements worth feeding for a true case of arthrtis,  

[/ QUOTE ]

My vet used to say that about Synequin - until I showed him the spec for the supplement I use (Riaflex Complete) and he noted that its spec was slightly better than Synequin but a third of the price!  Same applies to Cosequin.

He also noted the enormous improvement in our HW hunter who has advanced high articular ringbone - but came sound and has returned to hunting on Riaflex Complete!

The test of a supplement is not the brandname - it's the content.  Research indicates that - to be really effective - a supplement should give 10g Glucosamine, 10 g MSM and 4 g of Chondroitin daily for a 16 handish horse.  Considerably less than that - particularly the Glucosamine and the Chondroitin - and you are probably wasting your money.

I've recommended Riaflex Complete to at LEAST 40 owners of arthritic horses - only two were unhappy because they said it made their horses too lively!!!! (Methinks that proves it was working!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




)

http://www.riaflex-equine.co.uk/product_riaflex_complete.htm


----------



## mrdarcy (29 May 2008)

Hi Janet

I couldn't find the figures on the website - could you tell me how much Glucosamine per 1g of powder the Riaflex contains?  The website is very unspecific as it only states grams of Glucosamine per scoop - it doesn't tell you how much each scoop weighs, not that I could see anywhere.

For example Cosequin has 1800mg of Glucosamine per scoop and each scoop contains 3.3g of powder in total.

Grand Flex has 12,500mg of Glucosamine per scoop but each scoop contains 28.5g of powder in total.  

Misleading because at first glance Grand Flex seems to have a higher quantity of Glucosamine than Cosequin but in fact is lower if you do the math.

i.e. Cosequin has 545mg of Glucosamine per 1g
Grand Flex has 438mg of Glucosamine per 1g

Many products on the market - Cortaflex for example - don't publish enough information to allow you to do this comparison.


----------



## Nichole11 (9 October 2008)

Hi,
I'm new to the forum and read with interest the postings on Cosequin.
My mare has been diagnosed with DJD (Arthritus) in all four legs....! She has been lame since Feb 08. She has had injections (anti-inflammatory..?) in both fetlock joints, both hocks and her right stiffle. She was put on Cosequin around June time. Before this she was on Cortelfex. The Cosequin hasn't made any difference. She is still lame in trot (although it's very slight and only really noticeable when she is ridden).  She is only 14 and otherwise healthy. I don't really want to think about retirement yet...! She is so miserable because i've had to cut her grazing down because she is getting fat where she is not being exercised. She even broke out of her filed the other week to get in with her neighbours because they have more grass (very unlike her - she's never done this before). I tried riding her on bute but when we trot she is still very slightly lame...!
My vet now wants me to try box rest for a month, but i'm really reluctant to do this as she would be in the stable yard completely on her own as all the other horses live out (at least until November time). Do you think increasing the level of Cosequin will help? She currently gets two level scoops a day (which is what they recommend for her weight.) My insurance will only pay out until Feb 09. After this i won't be able to make any more claims to do with DJD. Any help or advice is appreciated.

Nichole


----------



## surreyhorsechick (2 March 2009)

I am interested in trying Riaflex if it really is as good as it claims to be!! I have used Corta-vet powder for the last 5 years with great success for the treatment of DJD (mainly in hocks). I am also looking at Cosequin. Has anyone else ever compared Corta-vet with the other brands mentioned above?


----------



## Doublethyme (2 March 2009)

My mare was switched to Cosequin by my vets, after being on Corteflex for years.     I has made a huge difference to her.

I buy mine from the States as it works out cheaper even if you get import duties - Ebay is a good source.

When I worked out equivalent doseage etc, Riaflex actually came out quite a bit more expensive per day than a lot of the others.    IE  Riaflex 87p a day, Cosequin (from the States) 26p a day!

Maybe I worked out the doseages etc wrong, or in reality you have to feed less Riaflex for result than the manufacturer's recommendations, but that was the math for me (not that I am known for my maths!!!!, so don't hold me to it!!)


----------



## surreyhorsechick (2 March 2009)

Mine is actually on Corta-vet which is a lot stronger than Cortaflex, so I'm not sure how it compares against the others! I will have a look at the tub tonight when I go to the yard, but Cosequin certainly sounds promising!


----------



## coloured_c0b (28 February 2012)

Does anybody know where this can be bought cheaply. Someone said they buy from the USA but can any websites be recommended? I'm looking to buy and try some of this but would prefer recommendations.


----------



## vanrim (1 March 2014)

Thanks JanetGeorge. I might just try Riaflex. Much cheaper!


----------

